# Digital and Traditional media dump



## sigmadog (Sep 15, 2016)

This is my favorite time of year. You can keep your Christmas and Independence Day (here in the U.S.), I'll take Halloween each time.

Anyway, thinking of the coming autumn inspires me to offer some seasonally appropriate artwork. 

Here are three digital paintings:




Here's a watercolor:



And here's an oil painting:


----------



## Reichelina (Sep 15, 2016)

Wow! 
Wow! 
Wow!

Thanks for sharing. 
I love the last picture (the house) best. I love how detailed the leaves are. 

I can't wait for you to post something representing winter. Hmmmm.


----------



## PiP (Sep 15, 2016)

Sigs, I think we need a 'WoW button. Just Wow, I think my favourite digital picture is the first 
 trees. Thier Autumn mood is more ominous as if they are bracing themselves for winter. While saying that there is also a soft glow in the background. They are this sort of picture that takes on the mood of the observer. I also love the oil and watercolour. There is a softness to Autumn


----------



## Ariel (Sep 15, 2016)

Those are awesome!


----------



## LeeC (Sep 15, 2016)

Exceptional artistry to my eye  Quality work I might expect in watercolor and oil, but I haven't seen that level of artistry in Nature themed digital rendering before. If I had a pot to pee in, I'd hire you to illustrate my book.*Save**Save*​


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Sep 15, 2016)

WOW!! I only wish I could be that good.  Nice paintings!


----------



## TKent (Sep 15, 2016)

Superb!!!!!


----------



## K.S. Crooks (Oct 22, 2016)

Beautiful work. There's a warmth that comes through. What really impresses me is how the pumpkins are a digital image that looks very close to being a water colour.


----------



## escorial (Oct 22, 2016)

they rock


----------

